# Treffpunkt69.at Kündigen



## derMantler (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

erstmal super dass es so ein Forum gibt und man hier gut und ausführlich sich informieren kann 

mein Problem ist, da ich den konkreten Fall nicht gefunden hatte der auf mich zutrifft, ich kam auf die dumme Idee bei www.treffpunkt69.at mich anzumelden und nahm diese Silber-Premium-Mitgliedschaft an. Leider kostet das 30€ monatlich und ich will das beenden. 

Ich hab mir dir AGB und auch die Hilfe aufgemacht der Seite und Habe ein schreiben aufgesetzt in dem die geforderten Daten drinnen stehen alles mit Datum, Unterschrift und lege es in das Fax. Nach ein paar Minuten voller Sendeversuche bekam ich den Fehlerbericht die Nummer sei nicht angegeben und erreichbar im Sendebericht.

Dann steht in den AGB ich könne per Telefon kündigen, rufe die Nummer an kommt der Hinweis 3,60 die Minute und hebt eine Dame ab die ziemlich frech mich immer Süßer nennt, so stellt man sich eine Sexhotline vor aber nicht Support, ich sage ihr direkt was ich will gebe ich dir Daten und sie meint ich könne das direkt auf der Seite machen bei Meinem Konto mit dem aussteigen aus dem Premiumzeug. Geht nicht einzig kam dann nach vielen unnötigem Gerede da die Servicemitarbeiterin anscheinend Auftrag hat möglichst lange Leute in der Leitung zu halten dass sie es notiert hätte mit dem Beenden meines Abos und ich am Abend nochmals sehen solle.

Da ich dem ganzen nicht vertraue Schickte ich noch eine E.mail mit dem geschilderten Sachverhalt dass Fax und Support nicht ausreichend mir geholfen haben mit Anhang dem Schreiben vom Fax.

Hier kommt meine Frage soll ich jetzt einfach zur Bank gehen und denen sagen die nächste Abbuchung am 5.Februar per Lastschrift solle blockiert werden? Weil ich möchte nicht noch ein Monat unnötig zahlen und das mit dem Brief scheint lauf anderen Forumsbeiträgen ja nicht zu fruchten.

Der Briefkasten wie ich schon erfahren habe ist *Jadorra S.à.r.l.*
38 Route d’Esch
L-1470 Luxembourg


Danke für eure Hilfe im voraus und ich werde am laufenden halten wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2013)

Wenn ich rechtskräftig gekündigt hätte, dann würde ich auch keine Abbuchung mehr zulassen.

Wie Du das handhabst, musst Du entscheiden. Gibts da eigentlich Kündigungsfristen und/oder Mindestlaufzeiten? Wäre eigentlich fast üblich in dem Bereich.


----------



## derMantler (18 Januar 2013)

Also in den AGB findet sich: 

Bei Inanspruchnahme eines entgeltlichen Dienstes kann der Nutzer jederzeit innerhalb der vereinbarten Kündigungsfristen kündigen. Die Kündigung kann schriftlich (z.B. per Brief oder per Fax) oder über evtl. weitere im dafür vorgesehenen Webseitenbereich „Mein Konto" angezeigte Kündigungswege erfolgen. Zur einwandfreien Identifizierung muss die Kündigung die folgenden Informationen enthalten: E-Mail-Adresse (mit der sich der Nutzer registriert hat)und Benutzername. Sie sollte zudem folgende Informationen enthalten: Vor- und Nachname, Adresse, Kündigungsgrund. Die Kündigung ist persönlich zu unterzeichnen. Wenn nicht anders vereinbart, können kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften, die eine Laufzeit von einem Monat oder länger haben, bis 10 Tage vor Ende der Vertragslaufzeit gekündigt werden. Testabomitgliedschaften mit einer Laufzeit, die geringer als ein Monat ausfällt, können bis 24h vor Ablauf der Testabolaufzeit gekündigt werden.   

und da ich noch bis 25. Jänner habe sollte meine Kündigung rechtens sein, nur wie soll ich kündigen wenn es mir nicht möglich ist das mitzuteilen wenn Fax nicht geht und Support nur meint sie werden sich des Themas annehmen. Ich würde meinen da ich mein mögliches getan habe um zu kündigen müsste es ja Rechtens sein.

Wobei ich auch meine ich kann einfach durch das Abbuchen unterbinden auch meinen Rücktritt erklären oder?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (18 Januar 2013)

derMantler schrieb:


> mein Problem ist, da ich den konkreten Fall nicht gefunden hatte der auf mich zutrifft, ich kam auf die dumme Idee bei www.treffpunkt69.at mich anzumelden und nahm diese Silber-Premium-Mitgliedschaft an. Leider kostet das 30€ monatlich und ich will das beenden.


 
Stimmt nicht ganz. Denn es ist nur eine andere Domain die hier benutzt wird Inhalt und Aussehen sind z.B. identisch mit *flirtfair.de *. Hier findest Du noch mehr über den Anbieter.


----------



## derMantler (18 Januar 2013)

Oh super, in dem Thread war ich jetzt und kenne mich glaube ich ganz gut aus wie das Spiel läuft, mir ist nur aufgefallen die Anschrift hat sich verändert, vlt ist der Briefkasten ja weitergezogen...

Hab mich entschlossen da mir das zu dumm ist und keine sinnvollen Antwort kommt vom Anbieter und es mir nicht möglich scheint zu kündigen einfach am Montag zur Bank gehen und dieses Web-billing zu sperren... 

noch eine kleine Frage zu etwaigen Mahnungen das ist in Österreich ja sicherlich analog zu Deutschland oder? Einfach kommen lassen die netten Briefchen und auf nichts antworten…


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2013)

...genau so kann man das machen. Erst reagieren, wenn was amtliches von einem Gericht daher kommt.


----------



## Eva3010 (13 Juli 2013)

weiß man jetzt schon genau wie man ein kostenloses konto löscht...
es nervt echt tierrisch
habe alles schon versucht was in der AGB steht..
vielleicht könnte mir ja wer weiter helfen
wäre sehr nett


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2013)

Worum gehts Dir bei der Löschung?
Stehen da Daten drin die Du nicht mehr ändern kannst und anhand derer Du identifizierbar bist?
Oder gehts Dir ums Prinzip?
Denn Kosten hast ja keine.


----------



## granni61 (22 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
habe das auch schon durch. War auch so doof, und habe mich angemeldet.
Habe Abbuchungen zurück gehen lassen. Darauf kam Brief vom Inkasso.
Dann ein Briefchen von meinem Anwalt, und das war´s.
Also bloß nicht einschüchtern lassen


----------



## PeterPaaan (24 Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute ich habe auch eine Frage hierzu, ich habe mich auch "clevererweise" mal vor einem halben Jahr bei treffpunkt69 angemeldet, jeden Monat diese Kosten gehabt und Sie auch gezahlt, ohne es genutzt zu haben, nun habe ich die Zahlung einfach eingestellt, da auch ich keinen Weg fand mich abzumelden.
Nun bekam ich auch schon 2 Schreiben vom Inkassobüro.
Der letzte Brief sagte aus, dass ich "nurnoch" die normalen Zahlungen hätte, ohne andere Kosten, dies sind allerdings auch 155€.
Bis eben wollte ich es machen, habe aber jetzt eure Probleme dazu gelesen und bin a überlegen, soll ich einfach warten und es im Sande verlaufen lassen, wenn da nichts gerichtliches kommt?
LG und Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2013)

PeterPaaan schrieb:


> ...da auch ich keinen Weg fand mich abzumelden.


Für diese faule Aussage sollte es hier keine Antwort geben. Aber warum meinst du, gibt es auf dem Web ein Impressum mit Anschrift und eMailadresse? Dass du dich angemeldet aber den Dienst angeblich nicht genutzt hattest, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2013)

Manche brauchen halt den 2m² Monitor auf den alles inkl. Impressum auf einmal draufpaßt ...


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2013)

Stimmt! Wenn der Scrollbalken hängt ist das nicht zu verwechseln mit temporär eintretenden, körperlichen Beeinträchtigungen. Mit 2,8 auf dem Kessel sehe ich nicht mal den.


----------

